# Welcoming Sora!



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

Say Hi to my new little girl Sora! Her full name Aozora means "Blue Sky" in Japanese. Mikai means "Beautiful Ocean" so they contrast each other  Im going to use this thread to post weekly pictures to watch her grow and change over the year. Cant wait to see her full grown in 2 years!


----------



## PearlyQ (Nov 2, 2012)

omG! She is stunning!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

She's adorable! How old is she? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

She is ADORABLE!!! Congrats!!! Same coloring as my Jadey.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Oh I love her!! She is beautiful with a beautiful name!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

You are so lucky she's beautiful


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Gosh she's gorgeous! x


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

She is out of this world beautiful. Congratulations, would love to watch her grow, great idea!


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> She's adorable! How old is she?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


She's just a little over 5 weeks. She won't be home for a few more.


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

She is beautiful! Bet you can't wait for her to come home. Makes me want a puppy! Congrats!


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

Born 02/19/13, pictures of Sora growing up so far;
6 Days








16 Days








4 Weeks








5 Weeks








P.s. thank you Anna (Kalisee) for suggesting to name her after my username!


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

SkyAtBlue said:


> P.s. thank you Anna (Kalisee) for suggesting to name her after my username!


Oh my!! I would never have thought of Sora, which is very lovely. But I am glad I "inspired you" to choose such a classy name!! 

She really is beautiful! I cant wait to see more pictures of her growing up. Both of the puppies are so precious. I can see why it was a difficult decision!


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

6 weeks
















Bewlwy rubs pwease!









7weeks
http://i1295.photobucket.com/albums/b622/SkyAtBlue/IMG_1515_zpscb7c7763.jpg
Yews.... Yews tat is my swisters butt in the backgrwound... Mwauhahaha 









She'll be 8 weeks tomorrow and I'm picking her up at 9 weeks... So one more week to Go! Yay! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PearlyQ (Nov 2, 2012)

Makes me want to have another baby! Chihuahua, that is! :love1:


----------



## Ay Chi-mama (Nov 28, 2012)

She is gorgeous! You must be so excited!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

What a sweetheart!! So pretty!!


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh wow, what a beauty, so fluffy too! I love having a thread where you can chart her development


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

Awwww she is such a cute little fluff ball!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Omg! Zora is beautiful!!! She's too cute! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

The pics of the two sleeping together makes me awwwww out loud.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Off topic. My grandfathers name was Ozora. He learned later it was a Prussian Princesses name.! Name died with him!


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

Lol, that's nice.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

Sora came home Yesterday! She is such a good Girl! So far she has had only one accident in the house. Every time I take her out she does her business. Very sweet, calm, and quirky. She kept me up two hours last night though. Sora doesn't like the idea of sleeping by herself. She woke up at a decent time, 6:30. 
8 weeks
















































... and a Kaikai, as she is too cute 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

SO cute! I love the pic with her and the stick. You must be so excited to have her home.


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

doginthedesert said:


> SO cute! I love the pic with her and the stick. You must be so excited to have her home.


I am :-D

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

Wat 'colour' would u describe her as??? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

paynee's said:


> Wat 'colour' would u describe her as???
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


She is a blue fawn and will most likely be the same color as Caitlins Gemma. She might even have the blue mask. :-D Personally too me, I would call her a blue sable since she started off as a slate blue, which she is now a different color. Fawns start off looking close to their adult coat. Their is no blue sable in AKC though.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

This is her daddy, he started off as the same color as her.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

SkyAtBlue said:


> This is her daddy, he started off as the same color as her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if diamond wil end up being similar to this colour? She was born white, then turned cream!! Atm I would call her a cream- fawn colour! Is that possible??? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

9 weeks
Kai and Sora playing together.


----------



## PearlyQ (Nov 2, 2012)

I had to lol watching these two play. Chi's are like little springs when they are pups. She is amazing!:laughing3:


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

10 weeks, looking pretty with sis.








11 weeks, my fur and eyes are changing color a lot.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Your pups are beautiful!!


----------



## Tessa'smom (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh my goodnes. So dang Cute!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

The video is SO precious!!! I love seeing them play.


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

Wow she has changed a fair but in color!!!! But still solo cute! Such a pretty little face


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BanannaFlvdSnow (Jun 13, 2012)

So very cute! Makes me want another dog...
I need to wait till Winnie is a little older though..
But one Chi is just not enough!!


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

12 Weeks

Showing off the belly! 


























Sleeping all stretched out.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh my goodness what a cute ball of fluff she is


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

15 weeks!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Still as beautiful as ever,love the one with the tongue out


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Ahhh! Gorgeous!!


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

Sora is such a pretty little lady!! I loved the video, HAHA, jingle jingle! She is such a ham in her pictures.


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

18 Weeks!!!
She is such a silly girl with by far one of the sweetest personality's. Nothing phases her, except other dogs. I took her to the 4th of July fireworks with Kai and she didn't even bat a eye.
She loves making silly faces at me 
















Standing pretty, showing off her colors. Her coat has really changed, also she kept the blue mask.









Sora loves ice cubes.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh wow!! She really sprouted! Still such a beautiful girl!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh my goodness Dominique, what an awesome thread! I loved seeing your 
little girl grow. She's just so gorgeous! All three of your pups are. :love2:


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

She is stunning, gets more beautiful each week!


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

She is gorgeous! I absolutely love her coat, its beautiful in every stage. Congrats on your baby! She is adorable!!


----------



## Tessa'smom (Mar 25, 2013)

I love her sweet little nose!!!


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

5 months
Sora and my Aunts yorkie playing
http://youtu.be/YemEwOWrIco
Sora and Kai playing, they sound like squirrel monkeys to me. 
http://youtu.be/Q7Ts7WF02As








































http://youtu.be/VDuyVBWSL3Y

Whoa that took a long time to figure out how to post from my phone. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

6 months
























Eating raw for the first time.
http://youtu.be/Fz2eU46DD78









































































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Lovely pics, thanks for the update, I was wondering how she was getting on. She is growing into a beautiful young lady.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Beautiful dogs, Sora is growing into a beautiful young lady!


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

Thank you. I'll update to 9 months later on. I have to run a few errands today. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

What an awesome name! My Shizuka fell victim to my obsession with Japan as well - her name means quiet/peaceful/tranquil. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

It's kinda funny, btw - Shizzy's pedigree name is High Fly Blue Sky. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

7 months


















































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

8 months

I'm addicted to taking pictures of my guys sleeping ;-) The vast majority of the pictures are going to be of Sora sleeping and me waking her up in the process 
























































I guess this was the only time I took pictures for October :'(

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

9 months

Spay Day! She was 4.6 lbs








































Have to keep check of my sisters antics
















Thanksgiving Day


























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

Kuzuri said:


> What an awesome name! My Shizuka fell victim to my obsession with Japan as well - her name means quiet/peaceful/tranquil.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Actrually that wasn't my full intent.  Tokis' name is two names combined. To for Tony and ki for Kim. Kai is named after the book "The Perfect World of Kai" . Since they can both be Japanese names. I decided to go with the flow. I wanted to name her Shika Boom Boom. Shika is deer and its puny! Lol. The breeder chose the name Sora 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

10 & 11 months

Turkey necks yummy!
























Getting comfy
























Looking pretty
































And of course her bed head 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

Finally 12 months and 15 months. She's all grown up now and my little pain in the butt. 
12 months
On her birthday








Wedged between pillows at a friends. 
























15 months
Coat is mostly grown out but still coming in. 
























Those butt fluffies!!! I love them. Can you believe my family wants me to cut them?

















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Wow! What a beauty! I love how fluffy she is. And how'd her tail fur get so long? Lol I'm kinda jelly over here. My Kendall is the fluffiest longcoat I have. And Braxton is a year old and her coat isn't fluffy at all. Still have a ways to go for Ava. Your chi is an absolute beauty💖


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

Thank you! I trim my guys tail and ears. I don't know of that helps or not. My older boys tail was so long that even when perked up over hos back it touched the floor. My friend used to french braid it to keep it off the floor. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

2 Years


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

She grew up so pretty. I love that she kept her one floppy ear.


----------

